# Zhaobao push hands... ouch



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2013)

But then a lot of Zhaobao Taiji forms I see look painful too


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 13, 2013)

ouch indeed lol this is one thing I love about Taiji. the miss conception, because of the slow motions during the forms it's assumed there are not many martial applications...

though not Zhaobao, on the same idea of not being nice...Granted this guy may not be as good it's still fun to watch a taiji guy throw someone around...even more fun when it's you getting thrown...I at least thought that until I saw your videos Xue, when my sifu makes me air born he's not slamming me into the ground.

[video=youtube_share;bDIb9TWy-78]http://youtu.be/bDIb9TWy-78[/video]


----------



## blindsage (Jan 14, 2013)

Is it push hands?  That first video looks like people going through the motions so the one guy can show off his skill, not actual push hands.  Which makes me wonder about the second one as well.  Maybe the younger guy might be trying to do something, but it looks more like a skilled person just throwing around a student.

As for that form, seriously.....OOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 14, 2013)

blindsage said:


> Is it push hands?  That first video looks like people going through the motions so the one guy can show off his skill, not actual push hands.  Which makes me wonder about the second one as well.  Maybe the younger guy might be trying to do something, but it looks more like a skilled person just throwing around a student.
> 
> As for that form, seriously.....OOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


Not sure if this is an open question or  question for Xue but from what I see it looks like application work. I know when I push hands with my sifu and he's not going easy when I first started 4 years ago we where being thrown left and right. Now I'm getting better and hold my own and only losing my footing abit. Regardless it looks to me like they may be trying to, when pushing hands or sticking hands are being done in my kwoon you throw they guy if he leaves himself open, uprooting is end goal, we practice alot so we can stop leaving ourselfs open and learn how to uproot them instead of us.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2013)

blindsage said:


> Is it push hands?  That first video looks like people going through the motions so the one guy can show off his skill, not actual push hands.  Which makes me wonder about the second one as well.  Maybe the younger guy might be trying to do something, but it looks more like a skilled person just throwing around a student.
> 
> As for that form, seriously.....OOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!



Zhaobao tends to be rather intense from what I can tell (More so than oehr styles of Taiji) so as far as Zhaobao goes, it might be.


----------

